
A New JSON Library - StaticDefault
https://github.com/realtimetech-solution/kson
======
ktpsns
Kson is a new data format not compatible with the JSON standard. It introduces
different types for numbers (long, float, double, etc) and allows non-scalar
dict keys, i.e. lists and dicts can be keys for dictionaries.

~~~
StaticDefault
Kson supports 100% Json Standard (it means kson can read / write json standard
format data). also Kson support "Extended Format" optionally. (if you don't
want extended format, just turn off flag)

just, the point is kson have parse/object deserialize/object serialize is
faster than gson(or another lib).

~~~
ktpsns
Sure, Kson is an _extension_ of JSON. Every JSON file is a valid Kson file.
The opposite is not true.

~~~
StaticDefault
Ah i see, i found some error in readme_en.md and in this post.

Thx!!

------
StaticDefault
Kson is a new data format compatible with the Json standards. It solves the
ambiguous number type problem of Json and supports new data types.

